# BBCSO Pro still not showing up in Komplete Kontrol Browser after rescan



## chlady (Jan 16, 2021)

i haven’t gotten this to work after trying and following following all of the NI website instructions about missing NKS libraries in Komplete Kontrol . I originally had Spitfire BBCSO discover on one of my external HDs and this was showing up fine in the Komplete Kontrol library tab. Since upgrading the BBCSO pro version I had to move the folder to another HD because of the space but the plugin was not able to load in the browser after numerous rescans etc. since it was still looking in the other HD contents and I had already deleted it there. .

At one point after removing everything in the prefs /plugin tab and unchecking everything except BBCSO to rescan I lost everything in the KK library browser .I ended up doing a reinstall of KK 2.4 and scan of every library and plugins again which are many on 13 HDs and took the better part of my morning. However KK was still looking for BBC in its previous location so I said ignore since there was no locate button . I finally got all my libraries back in the the library tab but BBCSO still does not show up at all .

I can access BBCSO through the file menu in KK but would be better if I can get it to show up again in the Library tab. I haven't gotten any answers from directly NI and tried a few suggestions from Spitfire tech support but those didn't work either . Is there simple way to do this or a file I can remove somewhere to get only BBCSO to rescan again and show up in the library tab as I have not been able to figure this out yet .

Thanks, Craig

S61 mk1
Mac Pro/ OS10.12.6


----------



## Saxer (Jan 16, 2021)

BBCSO isn't a Kontakt library. It's running on Spitfire's own sample player plugin.


----------



## chlady (Jan 16, 2021)

Thanks but That is not the issue, and Yes I know that and the Spitfire sample player is not Kontakt. But it is supported by NI Komplete kontrol otherwise it would not have NKS files and It is confirmed with my communication with Spitfire tech support. . If you read my post BBCSO Discovery did work in KK Library for a while until I moved it and I have seen plenty of other other users here have BBCSO pro working and showing up in KK .

All of my other Spitfire non Kontakt libraries Spitfire Abbey Road one etc. work and show up in the the library tab as well as my other 3rd party developers libs East West , U-He , Arturia etc. so they do n to need to be Kontakt libs to work. It has to do with rescanning the plugin which I have done several times but perhaps I am not removing the right files before hand for KK to see this and find it when scanned.
So Anyone else that has BBCSO showing up in the Library tab have any suggestions?


----------



## Saxer (Jan 16, 2021)

Ah, ok... sorry, my fault! I never used Komplete Kontrol.


----------



## chlady (Jan 16, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Ah, ok... sorry, my fault! I never used Komplete Kontrol.


no problem , I hope someone else who uses Komplete Kontrol can chime in.


----------



## styledelk (Jan 16, 2021)

Mine still showed up fine, at least on my Mac. Hmm. 
do you see it scanning for it?
Maybe the install location for the plug-in was incorrect?


----------



## chlady (Jan 16, 2021)

I just installed the the new BBCSO 1.2 update yesterday in the Spitfire app and it all installed correctly there . I did see KK scan it at startup again but still does not show up in the browser.
I also added in user library the location which didn't seem to help either . The other Spitfire players are showing up in the Library . I wish I can get the rescan to start over just for BBCSO if I can remove the right file but I don't want to have to rescan every VI all over again which I did the other day and it took quite a while and in the end did not help either.


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Feb 22, 2021)

Can i ask - After the big update in Jan, does anyone else have the problem, where if you load - say Clarinet solo from the Actually KOmplete Kontrol Preset - it loads the OLDER one without the extended legato ? For Both Pro and Core. 

Could some please check for me, as I dont know if something has installed wrong or if Spitfire has not updated the NKS woodwinds for the new patch ? 

Cheers

PJ


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Feb 22, 2021)

Nobody :( ?


----------



## Antkn33 (Feb 22, 2021)

Contact spitfire’s support. This happened to me a while ago but I can’t remember how they solved it. Lol.


----------



## companyofquail (Feb 22, 2021)

I’m sorry you still haven’t had any luck. Def send spitfire a message and they will log into your computer through team viewer if necessary and fix it for you. If not you can repeat the steps that I posted In the other thread.

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/spitfire-audio-“this-is-london-calling”-bbc-symphony-orchestra.84345/page-479#post-4743548


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Feb 23, 2021)

Antkn33 said:


> Contact spitfire’s support. This happened to me a while ago but I can’t remember how they solved it. Lol.


If you get a sec can you post the reply they gave you via email.

Have contacted them via a support ticket but things must be going quite slow at the moment- I get a reply every few days saying its passed on to support ,


----------



## JCold (Apr 2, 2022)

From the better-late-than-never dept:

I relocated my BBCSO and had precisely this problem, couldn't find the answer anywhere online, but I solved it at least on Windows and hopefully it gives enough of a clue for those on Mac. It involves editing the registry - there is a field in there:

Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Native Instruments\Spitfire Audio - BBC Symphony Orchestra\ContentDir

It contains a path, and sure enough it was pointing to my old location, despite having updated and fixed everything. It wants a subfolder called "NKS", so for example my new location was:

L:\Spitfire\Spitfire Audio - BBC Symphony Orchestra\NKS

which was on my external SSD. I just entered that, closed RegEdit and it instantly worked after restarting Kontrol. So the problem definitely lies on the Native Instrument side, and it appears that altho it finds BBCSO just fine, and can use it, it won't show up as an NKS supporting instrument until that is pointing to the correct location.


----------

